# cell phone with LOUD ring?



## Butterfly (Apr 18, 2018)

I am trying to help a neighbor find a cell phone with a really LOUD ring that she can hear if she leaves it in another room.  She doesn't want to have to carry it around with her all the time at home.  Does anyone have any ideas?  Know of any cell phone that basically sounds like a regular phone ringing?

We've searched the net but haven't gotten any real  help.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 18, 2018)

My husband has a cell phone with a loud ringing tone that sounds just like those old land line phones that were once around. 
Geez, I gladly GIVE it to you if I could. I’m quite sure it’s an iPhone BUT I think different phones have different ringers and there’s probably an app for it somewhere.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2018)

I have a cheap Tracfone flip-phone that I have set to ring like a regular landline phone.  It's loud enough for me, but I don't know if I'd hear it in the next room.  I rarely have it on, and only get short calls now and then from my husband when I'm out shopping or something.  I generally initiate the call, so it rarely rings in public.


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2018)

I have a Samsung Galaxy J3 Prime (cheapo model) and there's one ring setting that sounds like a real phone and is obnoxiously loud.

She should probably go to a phone store or Best Buy and have them demonstrate the rings on the different phones until she finds one she likes.


----------



## Mike (Apr 19, 2018)

One time years ago you could make your own
ring tone!

I made one from a song that was an advert
for the company products that I was promoting.

You can still do it, I just checked in Audacity.

Audacity is a free audio editing programme and
is very good, they also have a forum for help if
you get stuck.

I have copied the link that explains ringtones
and how to do them.

https://manual.audacityteam.org/man/tutorial_making_ringtones_and_ivr_messages.html

Good Luck.

Mike


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2018)

I have purchased a few from iTunes and some are pretty loud. The volume setting only goes so high on a phone so getting real loud may not be possible.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 19, 2018)

I've got the 'old phone ring' on my iPhone, love it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2018)

I've never used one but it might be better than going out and buying a new phone.











https://jet.com/product/detail/2306...MIp6uN0afH2gIVDyWBCh0BAA7EEAkYAiABEgKsjfD_BwE


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've never used one but it might be better than going out and buying a new phone.....



In a backhanded sort of way, that is just what I need. However, the only time I need the phone to ring very, very, loud, is when I take it out of my pocket and forget where I put it. The loud ring is necessary to find it, including possibly in the basement.  (also why I still need the landline...to call it. )  

The problem with that gadget is, I'd have to put the phone on it.  If I did that, then I'd know where it is. 

I notice it also comes with a port to connect to a bed shaker (not included).    layful:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 26, 2018)

I also had problems with hearing my phone sometimes, no matter what ringtone I had it set on. If I was at a noisy place, such as Walmart or Kroger, and I had the phone in the bottom of my purse, I would often not have any idea that I was getting a phone call. 
Once, I had about 15 missed calls because we were in Walmart, and my husband was trying to locate me. When I found him, he was there with his phone in his hand , still trying to call me. 
I went through all of the ringtones, and the one that sounds like a fire truck blasting its horn seemed to be the loudest one, and even that didn’t help if the phone was in the purse. 
The buzzer/vibration actually worked better because sometimes I could feel the purse shaking and knew it was the phone. 

The answer happened accidentally. 
My daughter got a new Apple Watch, and she gave me her old one because it also monitors your heart rate and is a waterproof (swimming proof) fitness tracker, as well as all of the other cool features that it has. 
One of the things that it does is to answer the phone.
When you get a call, it shakes on your wrist so that you can always tell that you have a phone call. All I have to do is to tap the watch face, and I am connected with a speaker phone, and can talk with whomever has called me. 
If I think it is an automated phone solicitor, then I just put my hand over the face of the watch, and it disconnects the call. 
Everything is simple and so easy, and I just love this feature ! 
 I do not have to worry about not hearing the phone, or not being able to answer it when expecting an important call.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 11, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I am trying to help a neighbor find a cell phone with a really LOUD ring that she can hear if she leaves it in another room.  She doesn't want to have to carry it around with her all the time at home.  Does anyone have any ideas?  Know of any cell phone that basically sounds like a regular phone ringing?
> 
> We've searched the net but haven't gotten any real  help.


my kyocera flip phone from verizon has an alarm sound that will blow you out of bed that can also be used as a ringtone.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)

Ok this time I wasn't paying attention to the date. LOL


----------



## Jules (Nov 12, 2020)

Recently I read a ‘hack’ for this.  Now lets see if I can remember it. Place your phone in a large, clean tin can that is lying on its side.  It makes it seem to ring louder.  That was the idea, not sure if it was a tin can.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)

Jules said:


> Recently I read a ‘hack’ for this.  Now lets see if I can remember it. Place your phone in a large, clean tin can that is lying on its side.  It makes it seem to ring louder.  That was the idea, not sure if it was a tin can.


Hmm...I wonder if the same could apply for an alarm clock that's not loud enough? Now you got me thinking.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 29, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I am trying to help a neighbor find a cell phone with a really LOUD ring that she can hear if she leaves it in another room.  She doesn't want to have to carry it around with her all the time at home.  Does anyone have any ideas?  Know of any cell phone that basically sounds like a regular phone ringing?
> 
> We've searched the net but haven't gotten any real  help.


If she lives in a house it could be a problem so she should leave in it central location. If she lives in an apartment she should leave it in her kitchen. Either way she must set it down with the speaker facing up.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2020)

If she would wear a smart watch, it would let her know she has a call coming in. Mine buzzes and shows the number that’s calling. But, I know that’s not what your asking. I have a country song on mine, and it’s pretty loud.


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

Perhaps she can download a loud tone.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clear.loud&hl=en&gl=US


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes, Google Play has very loud ringtones   ^^


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 29, 2020)

If she has a dog, you can teach a dog to alert to the ring or vibration of a phone


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 29, 2020)

@Butterfly I found these on the Internet and hopefully they are helpful
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kt.loudestringtones&hl=en&gl=US
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clear.loud&hl=en&gl=US


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 30, 2020)

The neighbor is gone now, so the question is moot, but thanks for the interest and suggestions, everybody!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 30, 2020)

This is what I love about SF. You can still comment on archived threads. Anyway a lot of scanner heads place audio nursery cam's or audio granny cam's in front of their scanners and have the camera facing the front of the display screen to watch what frequency is active and listen to the transmission. If you place your phone in front of the cam you will always know where it is just by having the camera retransmit the ringtone no matter how low the volume is. I see the OP's thread date so I hope this tidbit helped in retrospect.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 1, 2020)

My boyfriend's phone sounds like a siren and is super loud. If it goes off in my apartment I swear it will wake the whole building! It is just a ringtone he chose for it.


----------

